

High-Tech Shortcut To Greek Yogurt Leaves Purists Fuming - danso
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/2012/07/18/156997600/high-tech-shortcut-to-greek-yogurt-leaves-purists-fuming

======
bandy
How can he sleep at night? You might as well put fluoride into ice cream to
help prevent kids from rotting their teeth.

